# Stanza clutch problem



## crashtestdummy (Sep 15, 2006)

My wife's 91 Stanza ran dry on clutch fluid (my bad, I should check that). Now the clutch feels a little soft (I think, I don't normally drive the car). There appears to be fluid leaking from two places underneath. One is from the clutch cylinder at the throw out lever. The other is from some shaft behind that that has a torn accordian boot on it. It appears to be a shaft that moves in and out of a bell housing (clutch?) I'm not sure what it is. Do I need to bleed the clutch cylinder? What is the mystery shaft? I'm a little confused on a transverse engine, and I have limited room to work under it. Thanks.


----------



## turbocateatsmouse (Dec 19, 2006)

Bleed the slave cylinder it worked for me. it is on the front of the trans.


----------

